# Schwinn Autocycle Jeweled Tanks



## miller32 (Dec 15, 2010)

I believe I have just come across 2 Schwinn Autocycle jeweled tanks.  Tanks are in original condition and need the jewel...but they are in pretty good shape.  Obviously need refurbished...but they're jeweled tanks.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 15, 2010)

I sent you a PM


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll take one if they are for sale pm sent 

Thanks 
Mark
949-933-9795


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 15, 2010)

Price, pictures, any left? aasmitty757@cox.net


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 16, 2010)

4th in line?


----------



## miller32 (Dec 16, 2010)

Not sure yet what I am going to do with them.  I thought about putting one on EBAY...but not sure yet.  I will keep everyone posted and will post pics tomorrow or Saturday when I get back in town.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 16, 2010)

miller32 I cleaned out my inbox looking forward to pics/auction

Mark


----------

